# I'm Backkkkkkk.........



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey everybody,

It has been a bit since I have been on here but I am back and looking forward to chatting with everyone!
Hope everybody is doing well and know that we are living the life out here in sunny, Las Vegas!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2013)

Dude!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to see you here my friend!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in not-so-sunny Colorado Springs this year--beautiful mountain views though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

We love Colorado Springs.  Hoping to get to Colorado for a ski trip this year.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 20, 2013)

Excellent to see you back amongst us, Brian .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to see you here too!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2013)

BRAIN!!!!

Awesome

And a hello from the occasionally sunny, but mostly cold Adirondacks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Xue glad to hear it is occasionally sunny!   Hope you get some warmth there soon!


----------



## medic (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to see you back Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2013)

medic said:


> Good to see you back Brian



Good to see you too Medic!  We need to catch up some time!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice to see you back


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome back Brian....from overcast, cold, and wintery Ct! LOL!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2013)

Now, now Connecticut is absolutely beautiful!  Stay warm my friend!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey, man! Great to see you here again!!!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome back!  Good to see you again.  I would kill for some Vegas heat right now, although I'm trying not to complain.  I've seen some of the -30F temperatures over in the Midwest...  yikes.


----------



## bydand (Jan 22, 2013)

1st time I have stopped by here as well in a LONG time.  Glad to see you're back.  You are not missing a thing weather wise here in MI... COLD and windy (5 above today for the high with the wind making it feel like -18)  Enjoy the sun and warmth.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Now, now Connecticut is absolutely beautiful!  Stay warm my friend!



Oh I'm trying, however, I don't think it'll be as warm as where you are..lol.
http://www.wfsb.com/category/213686/7-day-forecast


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2013)

"it's alive"


----------

